# Your favorite soda pop / soft drink ?



## IKE (May 29, 2016)

I very, very rarely drink pop but when I do it's a Mountain Dew.......I had one today while out and about and with it having been a year or more since my last one it tasted really good.

Come to think of it I never really drank much pop growing up either but when I did it was a drug store fountain or drive in made cherry Coke.

*Geez tuff crowd.....I altered the thread title, all better now ?*


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2016)

Regular Pepsi.  I buy their "cube"  every few days.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 29, 2016)

Sorry a regional thing...I read the title and thought your favorite Dad? Why? How many have you had? Here we call it soda But back to your question. I'm not big on anything carbonated but once in awhile an ice cold Dr. Pepper. Does anyone else remember chocolate cokes at the lunch counter? A tall coke with chocolate syrup in the bottom. Another favorite is a chocolate egg cream. Lou Reed loved them so much he wrote a song about them.


----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)

Hahaha, that's a good one, fur!  I read it and thought, "Pop -- must be a Yankee posting!" lol

My favorite "soft drink" used to be Coke but I quit over a year ago and haven't gone back.  I drink Dr Pepper when I drink any kind of soft drink. I used to love Nehi grape but I don't think it's made anymore.  

I do love YooHoo and Chocolate Soldiers but never see the latter anymore and don't buy the former.

A friend of mine once told me Mountain Dew looked like a lab specimen and I haven't had any desire to drink one ever since!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 29, 2016)

Funny soda story...when my son first went to Thailand to meet his in-laws he knew no Thai and they spoke no English. One word that is universal is Fanta. But that meant for breakfast, lunch and dinner he had Fanta soda. Don't know why he didn't ask his wife to translate " I'd like some nice Thai tea now thank you."


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

My favorite pop is ginger ale.  It soothes the tummy.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 30, 2016)

We never had any when I was a kid (mom was too cheap to buy it), so as an adult, don't drink it.   I don't even know what a lot of it tastes like.


----------



## Gemma (May 30, 2016)

Occasionally I like to drink either Dr. Pepper or Root Beer.  My beverage of choice is just ice water though.  

We never had pop when kids.  It was always Kool-aid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)

Don't really drink soda, and when I was a kid my mother didn't have it in the house except for ginger ale and club soda.  Every now and then we'd go to the dime machine and were allowed to have a Coke.  So I never grew a taste for sodas.

Now, the only carbonated drink I have on a regular basis (everyday) is plain Seltzer water or Perrier.  The last ginger ale we tried and bought several times from the health food store is this one.  I really like it, not too sweet at all.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2016)

I drink very little pop. I love Canada Dry ginger ale, schweppes  raspberry ginger ale, cherry coke on occasion.


----------



## Cookie (May 30, 2016)

Very rarely drink pop or keep it in my fridge, usually have Club Soda which I dilute with water and some fruit juice.  

If out for a meal and don't want alcohol with go wild and have a coke.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 30, 2016)

I don't drink soda....lots of iced tea, water and coffee.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2016)

If I drink soda which is rare, it's usually ginger ale, but my daily choice of beverage is iced tea with lemon.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 30, 2016)

My favorite pop is ginger ale.  It soothes the tummy. 

Me too, I love the taste of ginger. Ginger ale has a mild taste. There are sodas at the quickie marts around here that are so gingery they make your eyebrows twirl...an acquired taste, but delicious.


----------



## Guitarist (May 30, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> We never had any when I was a kid (mom was too cheap to buy it), so as an adult, don't drink it.   I don't even know what a lot of it tastes like.



To be honest, you haven't missed much!  For taste I'd rather have cold chocolate milk, fruit juice, or just plain ice water.  I preferred the taste of Coke to that of Pepsi, but I've never liked any soft drink enough to drink it alone, just to accompany a hotdog, hamburger, or pizza.  Beer has more taste, IMO, but i'm not a beer drinker either.  

The only soft drinks I like enough to drink alone are Chocolate Soldiers and chocolate Yoo-hoos.


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2016)

I drink very little soda, but occasionally I have to have a fully-loaded Coke or a Squirt.


----------



## Lon (May 30, 2016)

I like Dr. Pepper once in a  while.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 30, 2016)

Rarely drink soda and never keep it in the house.  I don't mind ginger ale or a diet Pepsi once in a while, but I'd never order it out at a restaurant.  I tend to stick with water, or flavored seltzers.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ginger ale.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 3, 2016)

Diet Coke, for years and years. 

BTW, finally got tired of lugging the 2 liter bottles home from the store, so now I've switched to those little flavor packets you put in water.  You can get a box of about 8 - 12 for a dollar at the dollar store, and carry a whole year's worth home in one trip.   Grape!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 19, 2016)

Diet cola for me, too.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 19, 2016)

senile1 said:


> Ginger ale.




Yes. I concur. We drink a lot of ginger ale. Very reasonable at the supermarkets.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2016)

Don't drink it no matter what you call it.


http://popvssoda.com/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2016)

I like birch beer. Back in the 50's we drank Nehi. I don't know if you can still get it. My Mom liked celery tonic. The taste was horrible and it smelled like wet cigars to me.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Diet Ginger Ale.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2016)

I like homemade ginger beer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)

I really am not crazy about the taste but if I want a pick me up I will have a diet coke.


----------



## tortiecat (Jun 21, 2016)

Very occasionally I will have a Sprite or an iced tea, other than that
my favorite drink(other than wine) is water.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 21, 2016)

We virtually never drink soda pop.  We keep a pitcher of either lemonade or grape juice in the fridge, and another filled with iced tea, and tap those for a drink of something other than plain water.


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2016)

Coke or rootbeer for me.


----------

